# A LOW CARB DIET FOR BEGINNERS



## Wirrallass (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Grannylorraine (Jun 8, 2018)

Might have a look at that later when I am at home.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 26, 2018)

Bump


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 26, 2018)

If I thought it was going to help me I would give it a go


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2018)

Worth a look


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2018)

Instead of looking at what type of chocolate to scoff. Has anybody had a look ?


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2018)

Bump


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 10, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Instead of looking at what type of chocolate to scoff. Has anybody had a look ?



People with diabetes are 'allowed' to eat chocolate occasionally Hobie. And should not be made to feel bad if they have a craving and are looking for ways of satisfying it with minimal impact on their blood glucose. Low and moderate carbohydrate apporaches can work really well for some people, but they don't work for everyone, and others can do absolutely fine while still eating carbs as part of a balanced eating plan which their BG meter shows gives them glucose levels that they are happy with.

As Alan S used to say - Everything in moderation, except laughter.


----------



## travellor (Sep 10, 2018)

I certainly eat chocolate. Part of my balanced diet, so lo g as my BG is in the normal range, I see no point in artificially limiting anything if there is no downside.
There isnt a one size fits all solution.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> People with diabetes are 'allowed' to eat chocolate occasionally Hobie. And should not be made to feel bad if they have a craving and are looking for ways of satisfying it with minimal impact on their blood glucose. Low and moderate carbohydrate apporaches can work really well for some people, but they don't work for everyone, and others can do absolutely fine while still eating carbs as part of a balanced eating plan which their BG meter shows gives them glucose levels that they are happy with.
> 
> As Alan S used to say - Everything in moderation, except laughter.


If you look at a lot of the posts in the past. A lot are High carb. I do not like carbs & not chock, don't touch the stuff. I know everyone is different but this is a diabetic forum ?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 10, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> If you look at a lot of the posts in the past. A lot are High carb. I do not like carbs & not chock, don't touch the stuff. I know everyone is different but this is a diabetic forum ?



I don't agree. The vast majority of posts around food that I see on the forum are about choosing carbs (quantities / types / versions / cooking styles) that suit individuals and give them results they are looking for on a BG meter. For the most part people find that moderating their carb intake, particularly in the morning, improves BG outcomes. Most people are ALSO looking for an eating plan that is flexible, suits their tastes and that they can adopt long term, rather than crashing from into an extreme diet for a short period then going back to what they ate pre-diagnosis.

People react very differently to foods and have different tolerances and very different tastes. I know from many of your previous posts that your experiences in childhood around food were very difficult for you, so it may be that you are more sensitive to the mention of carbs at all. But I can't agee that a lot of posts on the forum suggest high carb. Most forum members seem to find moderate/low carb works better for them than the national guidelines of 250-300g of carbs a day.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 10, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> I do not like carbs & not chock, don't touch the stuff.



As an example... I've seen you post about liking porridge for breakfast before. That would be much higher carb than what I generally choose and porridge is a nightmare for me with BG spikes - but I'm not going to suggest you change your diet, because you've said it suits you and that you get good BG results from it.

It's not that my slice of Burgen is better and your porridge is 'wrong'. It's just that we are different.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2018)

Porridge suits me fine & off to work. Chocolate for HYPOS ! You are right we are ALL different


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 10, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Porridge suits me fine & off to work. Chocolate for HYPOS ! You are right we are ALL different



Choc is no good for hypos. Fat in it slows down the carbs too much.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 10, 2018)

Its miles better than wiping out. Lets talk about Keto diet !


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 10, 2018)

As everydayupsanddowns has said, chocolate is perfectly ok for diabetics. It won’t fix a hypo (“wiping out” could happen before the chocolate takes effect), but there’s nothing wrong with it once in a while. While a low carb diet works for some, it won’t suit everyone. My wife and I are teaching our two type 1s (and their non D little sister) that “a little of what you fancy” is perfectly ok. It’s a question of being sensible. They get Easter Eggs, for example, but don’t eat all of them over the course of one weekend, which no-one should do, diabetes or no diabetes.


----------

